# formular button reagiert nicht auf eingabe



## dr_Alex (11. November 2004)

hab so n komisches problem. wenn der focus in einen formular auf einer textbox liegt, kann ich mit eingabe kein formular absenden. die seite wird einfach neu geladen. das könnt ihr zB hier testen:

http://auktion.rumir.de/?site=view_item&item=49

einfach auf die textbox bei bieten klicken und eingabe drücken.

hoffe auf hilfe
mfg alex


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber mir ist etwas anderes aufgefallen:


> Das ger?t ist fernbedienbar und hat alle ?blichen Funktionen sowie einen Kopfh?rer Anschluss mit regelbarer Lautst?rke.


Weißt Du was ich meine?

redlama


----------



## madlds (11. November 2004)

Hallo,
das scheint schon alles zu funktionieren. Nur steht im <form>-tag action="". Die wird "ausgeführt" und das Formular zurückgesetzt, d. h. gelöscht. Überprüfe einfach mal das Abschicken durch <form action="javascript: alert('Hallo');" ...>, dann weisst du, ob das Formular abgeschickt wird.
madlds


----------



## dr_Alex (11. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber mir ist etwas anderes aufgefallen:
> Weißt Du was ich meine?
> 
> redlama



ja ich weiss. muss mal die kodierung ändern.



			
				madlds hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das scheint schon alles zu funktionieren. Nur steht im <form>-tag action="". Die wird "ausgeführt" und das Formular zurückgesetzt, d. h. gelöscht. Überprüfe einfach mal das Abschicken durch <form action="javascript: alert('Hallo');" ...>, dann weisst du, ob das Formular abgeschickt wird.
> madlds



mit alert klappt das. hab dann als action $_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"] eingefügt und es klappt nicht. in php wird in der selben datei (view_item.php) abgefragt if($bieten) dann leite weiter. 

hab mal grad zum spass javascript:document.view_item.submit() in action eingetragen und es wurde die ganze zeit abgeschickt bis der rechner abgestürzt ist 

also stecke ich immer noch fest
alex


----------

